# Miscommunication of Rehearsals/Shows



## Anonymous067 (Dec 29, 2009)

Back in October, I was contacted to run all the sound and lights for a high school talent show.

I had specifically specified pretty exact dates for when my gear and personal scheduled worked.

Yet, the "student council" decided to make all the rehearsals "optional" and on dates I told them I wouldn't be available. I don't mean to be a picky selfish person, but how am I supposed to prepare for a show with no mandatory rehearsals and 4 different shows (each show has different talent?)???

Not to mention I had rental gear all set up, and now I'm kinda stuck due to the date changes, which is going to cost more due to their decision to change the dates to multiple days of shows.

They also never contacted me to come to the meetings like they said they would...

Mods feel free to move this to What went wrong or punching bag if necessary.


----------



## Footer (Dec 29, 2009)

Did you have a contract?


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 29, 2009)

I myself have a ton of problems with the talent show in high school my easiest way to get them to follow rehearsal schedules is "you either show up or you don't, if you show up expect to be seen and heard, if you don't, don't be surprised to find yourself in a dark room with your microphone turned off. I also stuck to this motto and fortunately the crew i was having the most problems with decided to show up on the last rehearsal day and they found out what its like to sit in the dark with no sound coming out of the pa system (fortunately it was a rehearsal and not a show). and before you ask yes i am a student tech but this year the whole technical side of the show was handed down to me by the original tech director as he had the same problems with talent show... my suggestion charge em for the cost of the equipment if they are a fairly decent student council they can fund raise the money for the equipment. also charge for your time it tends to send the message that you either show up to rehearsals or you don't schedule them.


----------



## themuzicman (Dec 29, 2009)

Way back in high school I experienced the same sort of situation. I decided to remedy this every time after by making a simple contract - it explicitly stated what I required of them, what they required of me, equipment they could touch, and the dates and everything that the shows would go on.

It was more of a "reminder" than a contract, but it made things a little more formal between me and the student council girls, and every time we were in there I had a copy near them so they knew what they could and could not do!


----------

